# Glucosamine???



## Buster840 (Aug 15, 2002)

I am considering buying some Glucosamine to help with my aging joints.  Do any of you take Glucosamine? If so what is the best to take?


----------



## lina (Aug 17, 2002)

Maybe this info will help 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10285


----------



## Buster840 (Aug 17, 2002)

Thanks Lina,  It was a good artical.
But I have also been told that nothing is better then 
Glucosamine & Chondroitin MGM??? Not sure about the "MGM"
I may  have my letters crossed but do you know anything about that?  I do not have a lot of problems with my joints now
but I am getting over the hill and thought I should get a jump on them.  What do you think?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 17, 2002)

Im on Glucosamine&Chondroitin supplement to help me recovery from a knee injury.  Im able to run again and can do weighted squats.  Probably a good idea to go on it in your situation.  In my opinion all athletes or active people should be on it, which everyone should be so really when you think about it everyone should be on it lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 17, 2002)

Glucosamine & Chondroitin in conbination are not as good as GS and MSM....only about 13% of the CS makes it through digestion and while it use to come from shark or chicken cartilage....most now comes from bovine trachea cartiladge.

The book the Arthritis Cure  by Dr. Theosadakkus first made the GS and CS combo popular...subsequent studies at the UCLA Medical center proves MSM performed better than CS.

Anyhoo, the best two products on the market, btw which are dosed on BW (Buster840..you will need 1.5 to 2 times as much) are

Jarrow's Joint Builder (our best selling product in the whole store)


and


Super Nutrition's   :http://www.iherb.com/glucosamine5.html

(I was instrumental in helping my collegue Micheal Mooney formulate the above product)


DP


----------



## lina (Aug 18, 2002)

DP, What is the Glucosamine dosage for the Super Nutrition's Glucosamine & MSM, is it 200 mg? I think that's what the link said..

Jarrow's Joint builder has 1500 mg of Glucosamine in it.  How come such a big difference or am I missing something?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> DP, What is the Glucosamine dosage for the Super Nutrition's Glucosamine & MSM, is it 200 mg? I think that's what the link said..
> 
> Jarrow's Joint builder has 1500 mg of Glucosamine in it.  How come such a big difference or am I missing something?



I hate "iherb" too, that is a misprint...it is 1500 mgs, correctly labeled, MOST ARE NOT

It takes 2000 MGs and is stabilized with 500 mgs of 2KCL to yield 1500 mgs.

Most that say GS 500 are not, unless they started with 675 mgs!


Neat thing about the Supernutrition product is the added anti-inflammatory ayurvedic herbs Boswellia and Tumeric

http://www.supernutritionusa.com/glucosamine_msm.html

DP


----------



## micasali (Jul 23, 2005)

*Dr. PAIN....please help me !!!*

I read a posting of yours about knee pain.

"Glucosamine & Chondroitin in combination are NOT as good as GS and MSM....only about 13% of the CS makes it through digestion and while it used to come from shark or chicken cartilage....most now comes from bovine trachea cartiladge."

1.what is GS and MSN ????????

2. I have seen  Glucosamine, Chondroiton AND MSM combos in a health store......is that it? or NO Chondroiton?

3. Is liquid better than pill?  can I find it in liquid?

I was about to take Glucosamine & Chondroitin in combination but know I am thinking diff.

I am an athlete that has recently developed knee pain when I run and sometimes even buckling when I walk.

PLEASE HELP !!!!!!!!  micasali@yahoo.com


----------

